# Vacuum Gauge= Boost Gauge



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey a friend of mine is giving me an Autometer vacuum gauge and I remember reading somewhre that you can use use a Vacuum gauge as a boost gauge you just have to read it backwards. I was wondering if that information was correct if so how do I read it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There is a boost gauge that shows vacuum, but as for using a vacuum gauge as a boost gauge, I've never heard of that.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Vacuum and boost are completely different, No it will not work like that. When boosting Vacuum and boost need to be measured.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

boost will cause a vacuum gauge to run in the opposite direction... most likely the gauge needle will peg on the zero pin. 
-dave


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Just buy a boost gauge.


----------

